# American Bulldog skin issue----Confused



## reeno2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a 3 1/2 yr old male American Bulldog. He and my other dog got into a fight about a month ago. Nothing requiring a vet visit. Well he had some sores and cuts on the top of his head and cheeks. He was always scratching at his face and tearing the sores open. I stopped him when I caught it. So at first I thought the missing fur on his cheeks was from him digging. Then I noticed they had spread more on his cheeks and some on his neck. Nowhere else. The spots of fur missing are about the size of an average mosquito bite and smaller. Most are baby pink and smooth. There is 1 about the size of a 50 cent piece on each cheek, which got to that size from him scratching. I had a skin scrape done and no mange showed up. I am at a total loss. When I had the skin scrape done, I was told his face smelled a little like yeast. He is being treated for an ear infection from where blood got in his ear from the fight. He is just as active, hungry and thirsty as always. So there`s no odd behavior showing. He flips his head a lot, I am assuming from the ear infection, but does NOT scratch at his face anymore. I am just confused. I have pictures.












Thanks


----------

